# Multimediatasten unter KDE

## linpacman

Hallo

Ich habe Gentoo mit KDE 3.5.5 (splitted Ebuilds) aufgesetzt. Angeschlossen ist ein Logitech Cordless Desktop mit einem Volumenregler (Drehrad) und einigen Tasten wie Vor, Zurück, Play und Stop. Vorher lief auf diesem Rechner ein KDE 3.3 und dort wurde der Volumenregler von KDE automatisch erkannt und steuerte den Master Regler im kmix (mit OSD). Die anderen Tasten konnte ich im Kontrollzentrum auf irgendeine Art und Weise dem Player XMMS zuordnen und alles lief wie geschmiert.

KDE 3.5 erkennt den Volumenregler leider nicht und ich finde im Kontrollzentrum auch nicht mehr die Anwendung, wo ich den Tasten für XMMS zuordnen konnte. Ich möchte auch keine umfangreiche Lösung wie lineakd installieren, da ich die anderen Sondertasten nicht brauche. Ich hätte es nur gerne wieder so laufen, wie es bei KDE 3.3 mit Boardmitteln möglich war.

Ich vermute, daß mir dafür einfach ein oder zwei Ebuilds fehlen. Kann mir da jemand einen Tip geben?

PS: Ich suche noch einen ganz simplen Audio Player ohne Playlist etc. für einfaches Click and Play unter KDE. kaboodle und noatun wollen unbedingt trotz nicht gesetzter Use Flags arts mitinstallieren und fallen damit leider weg.

----------

## blice

zu 1. fällt mir nur xmodmap ein. also im term die tastencodes abscannen und dann eintragen.

zu 2. mplayer einrichten  :Smile:  klappt bei mir wunderbar -> rechtsklick datei öffnen mit -> oben eingeben "/usr/bin/mplayer -ao  alsa -vo x11" .. wenn Du unbedingt die option brauchst , abbrechen zu können nimmst du gmplayer.

 mit gmplayer kannst du zb auch verzeichnisse druchzappen "alt#f2 -> gmplayer /mnt/mp3/a/* "

----------

## franzf

Eigentlich solltest du die Tastenkombinationen in

kcontrol -> Regionaleinstellungen & Zugangshilfen -> Tastenkombinationen

einstellen können. Wenn die Tasten noch nicht funktionieren, kannst du deren keycode mittels xev erfahren und dann mit xmodmap zuweisen.

Als schnellen player kannst du dir auch mal audacious (ist der xmms-Nachfolger) anschauen

Grüße

Franz

----------

## blice

hehe den thread mit xmms gabs ja schonmal  :Smile:  es gibt einfach nicht viel annähernd so schnelles wie xmms, weswegen ich mir einfach die "fedore-core" - bin version gezogen und installiert habe.. 

cpulasten:

amarok 6.5 - 8.0 %

xmms 0.1 - 0.3 %

mplayer 0.0 - 0.1 %

----------

## firefly

 *blice wrote:*   

> hehe den thread mit xmms gabs ja schonmal  es gibt einfach nicht viel annähernd so schnelles wie xmms, weswegen ich mir einfach die "fedore-core" - bin version gezogen und installiert habe.. 
> 
> cpulasten:
> 
> amarok 6.5 - 8.0 %
> ...

 

moep amarok und xmms zu vergleichen ist so ähnlich wie äpfel mit birnen  :Wink:  amarok hat eine deutlich größere und umfangreichere Gui als xmms.

Wenn dann solltest du eher audacious und xmms vergleichen.

----------

## blice

hatte ich auf meinem alten system auch schon gemacht. audacious hat voll abgestunken ums mal krass zu sagen.  :Wink:  Ein vernünftig eingerichteter mplayer fürs arbeiten und xmms für playlisten.

Was mich eher wundert ist, daß die maintainer des Trees so inkonsequent pakete entfernen, es gibt ausser xmms noch etliche pakete, die seit jahren nicht mehr entwickelt werden. allein in /app-emulation sinds schon 3 .. aber jetzt werden wir offtopic. 

linpacman hat nach nem schnellem player gefragt , muss er/sie sich jetzt nur noch mit den vorschlägen hier beschäftigen.

----------

## firefly

 *blice wrote:*   

> hatte ich auf meinem alten system auch schon gemacht. audacious hat voll abgestunken ums mal krass zu sagen.  Ein vernünftig eingerichteter mplayer fürs arbeiten und xmms für playlisten.
> 
> Was mich eher wundert ist, daß die maintainer des Trees so inkonsequent pakete entfernen, es gibt ausser xmms noch etliche pakete, die seit jahren nicht mehr entwickelt werden. allein in /app-emulation sinds schon 3 .. aber jetzt werden wir offtopic. 
> 
> linpacman hat nach nem schnellem player gefragt , muss er/sie sich jetzt nur noch mit den vorschlägen hier beschäftigen.

 

schonmal die neuste version getestet? Nur weil eine frühere Version dieses "Problem" hatte, muss es nicht heißen, das Audacious generell schlechter ist als xmms.

----------

## linpacman

audacious hat auch hier voll abgestunken, um es mal mit den Worten von blice zu sagen   :Laughing: 

Deshalb wurde der Player auch ganz schnell wieder gelöscht und xmms aus dem Overlay installiert. Aber darum geht es hier auch nicht. xmms wird für Playlists verwendet und ich suche jetzt nur noch ein kleines Programm, um mal kurz eine einzelne Datei abzuspielen ohne die Playlist in xmms zu löschen.

Bei der alten Installation hatte ich noatun oder kaboodle verwendet aber das jetzige System möchte ich gerne ohne arts fahren.

Ich werde schauen ob ich die Multimediatasten wieder mit khotkeys zum laufen kriege.

Hat noch jemand einen Tip, wie ich KDE wieder zum erkennen der Laustärkeregelung bringe bzw. welches Paket dafür fehlt?

----------

## Carlo

 *blice wrote:*   

> Was mich eher wundert ist, daß die maintainer des Trees so inkonsequent pakete entfernen, es gibt ausser xmms noch etliche pakete, die seit jahren nicht mehr entwickelt werden. allein in /app-emulation sinds schon 3 .. aber jetzt werden wir offtopic.

 

Weil es viel mehr Spaß bringt, neue Pakete hinzuzufügen - wer sich am Ende darum kümmert, ist manchem wohl scheißegel. Leider sind Regeln, dies zu begrenzen, nicht durchsetzbar. Du kannst liebend gerne jeweils einen Bug aufmachen.

----------

## Fauli

Nochmal zu Punkt 1:

Hast du in der xorg.conf das richtige Keyboard-Modell eingetragen? Ich habe dort

```
Option "XkbModel" "logicdp"
```

stehen, und das Lautstärke-Rädchen an der Logitech-Cordless-Tastatur funktioniert ohne Probleme.

EDIT:

KMilo muss natürlich gestartet sein (KDE-Kontrollzentrum -> KDE-Komponenten -> Diensteverwaltung).

----------

## linpacman

Ich habe meine alte X-Server Config genommen, mit der es vorher funktioniert hat. Als "xkbmodel" ist dort "logicdo" eingetragen. kmilo war nicht installiert aber auch nach der Installation wird das Lautstärke-Rädchen nicht erkannt. Auch erkennt khotkeys die Multimediatasten nicht mehr.

Da muß noch irgendetwas fehlen. Vielleicht ist von Bedeutung, daß vorher kein modulares xorg installiert war und jetzt schon. Eventuell spielt hier die Variable INPUT_DEVICES in der make.conf eine Rolle. Dort habe ich bisher nur keyboard und mouse eingetragen. Ist für die Zusatztasten hier noch ein anderer Wert nötig?

----------

## Fauli

 *linpacman wrote:*   

> Eventuell spielt hier die Variable INPUT_DEVICES in der make.conf eine Rolle. Dort habe ich bisher nur keyboard und mouse eingetragen. Ist für die Zusatztasten hier noch ein anderer Wert nötig?

 

Nein.

 *linpacman wrote:*   

> Ich habe meine alte X-Server Config genommen, mit der es vorher funktioniert hat. Als "xkbmodel" ist dort "logicdo" eingetragen.

 

In /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/inet finde ich keine Definition für "logicdo". Versuche es mal mit "logicdp".

----------

## linpacman

Es funktioniert jetzt. Außerdem dürfen im Kontrollzentrum die Tastaturlayouts nicht aktiviert sein. Dann haben sich in xorg wohl noch ein bis zwei kleine Fehler eingeschlichen:

Das Layout "logicdo" ist in /usr/sahre/X11/xkb/rules/base.lst noch gelistet aber es sind in der /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/inet eben keine Kkeycodes dafür definiert. Nachdem ich das Layout "logicdp" aktiviert hatte, funktionierte beim Lautstärkerädchen nur das leise regeln. Beim lauter regeln passierte nichts.

Das lag daran, daß in der /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/inet der Funktion XF86AudioRaiseVolume zwei keycodes zugeordnet waren. Ich habe den ersten keycode auskommentiert und nun kann man auch wieder lauter regeln  :Laughing: 

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe soweit.

Einen kleinen Schönheitsfehler gibt es noch. Ich habe zwei Soundkarten im System und das Lautstärkerädchen und die Mute Taste beziehen sich jeweils auf die erste Soundkarte. Lässt sich irgendwo einstellen, daß diese sich auf die zweite Soundkarte oder sogar auf beide beziehen ohne die zweite Karte als Standard zu definieren?

----------

## Fauli

 *linpacman wrote:*   

> Ich habe zwei Soundkarten im System und das Lautstärkerädchen und die Mute Taste beziehen sich jeweils auf die erste Soundkarte. Lässt sich irgendwo einstellen, daß diese sich auf die zweite Soundkarte oder sogar auf beide beziehen ohne die zweite Karte als Standard zu definieren?

 

Nein, KMilo steuert immer den ersten Mixer in KMix an, d. h. bei ALSA "hw:0".

Es gibt aber trotzdem eine Möglichkeit, mit dem Lautstärkerädchen ein anderes Mixerdevice zu steuern:

In KMix kann man unter "Einstellungen > Globale Kurzbefehle festlegen" Tastenkombinationen für lauter und leiser einstellen, z. B. "Umschalt+XF86AudioRaiseVolume" und "Umschalt+XF86AudioLowerVolume". Dann muss man nur noch in KMix einen anderen Hauptkanal auswählen. Dazu mit der rechten Maustaste auf das Symbol in der Kontrollleiste klicken. Der Hauptkanal wird dann mit Umschalt+Lautstärkerädchen reguliert. Auf die Prozentanzeige muss man dabei allerdings verzichten.

----------

## linpacman

Vielen Dank für die Beschreibung.

Meiner Meinung nach wären für kmilo weitere Use Flags sinnvoll, da ich nach dessen Installation im Kontrollzentrum jetzt zwei Punkte für Sony Notebooks und Thinkpads habe, die ich auf diesem Desktop System natürlich nicht brauche.

----------

